# Westerwald-Steig



## flämischer löwe (21. Oktober 2007)

Hat schon jemand erfahrung auf dem www.westerwaldsteig.de/de/04_entfernungstabelle.html

Ich wollte in der kommenden Wochen mal einige Teile der Route fahren,
es ist ja gerade für uns MTBler alles dabei ( Trails, Berge usw.)
Besonders Erdbachtal, Holzbachschlucht, Nistertal, Wiedtal alles vom feinsten. 
Ich hoffe nur das man keinen Ärger mit Wanderern, der Steig ist ja nur für sie Ausgeschrieben.


----------



## Ede (23. Oktober 2007)

Morgen!

Vielen Dank für den Tipp!! 

Bin gespannt, wo der Weg exakt herläuft.
Vom Marketing wurde einiges am Rheinsteig angelehnt - muss aber nicht schlecht sein
Gruß
Ede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Oktober 2007)

Holzbachschlucht bei Westerburg, 
Am kommenden Sonntag fahre ich den Teil zwischen Weyerbusch und Hachenburg.


----------



## Abbuzze (12. November 2007)

Hat jemand die Strecke mal gefahren? Insbesondere im Bereich Holzbachschlucht ist ja sicher einiges zu holen und bei dem Wetter werden wohl auch nicht so viele Wanderer unterwegs sein...


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. November 2007)

Von Herborn bis Weyerbusch kenne ich den WW Steig, viele Hm bekommst du da zusammen, wirklich viele.  
Von Trails her haben die Orgas alle mitgenommen die auf dem Weg sind , oft geht es auch über Wiesen, auch mal quer durch den Wald. Von daher kommt kein hoher Schnitt zusammen.
Wenn man die Wahl hat sollte man Fully fahren.

Das Wetter sorgt im moment für Ruhe im Wald, allerdings ist es auch nicht sehr einladent für uns.
Falls mal eine Tour auf dem Steig ist, ich bin gern dabei. 

UND IMMER DIE WANDERER VORLASSEN, sonst haben wir kommenden Sommer auf den wegen keinen Spaß, und da sind Teile bei die ich schon 10 Jahre fahre.


----------



## Abbuzze (12. November 2007)

Joa dann werd ich mir das am WE mal ansehen, muss dann von hier erst die paar Kilometer bis zur Holzbachschlucht fahren und werd dann von da ne Tour starten. 
Wenn es allerdings in den nächsten Tagen weiter so regnet, dürfte es selbst da schon recht schwer sein zu fahren, da ist ne gewisse Rutschgefahr schon gegeben...


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. November 2007)

Für die Holzbachschlucht sollte man schon technisch fahren können, gerade jetzt wo alles was glatt ist. 
Viele Steine und Stufen gibts dort, auch hinterhaltige gefährliche  Brücken .


----------

